# Rear Wheel Studs



## R TITTLE (Jul 12, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone has had problems with rear wheel studs shearing off? I had 3 shear off at the same time from the right rear axle just backing out of my garage. I didn't know about it until the 4th stud sheared off when I turned the first corner. Would lugs that are too tight or too loose cause this problem or is it something else? (1967 GTO 4speed stock)


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I work at a costco tirecenter, and that is a very rare occurance. Usually when a stud is broken off it is when someone that worked on the car put the wheels on with a impact gun and wasn't paying any attention. The lug might have gotten gunk on it and got tight on the stud, then the gun just turned the whole post right off. And once two studs are broken, if you keep driving on it for a while, the wheel will wobble just enough to snap the rest off.

I have to ask, did you take the car to a shop recently for new rims or brake work or something requiring the removal of that wheel?

I've got a 69 GTO and it still has the original studs. I don't know if they changed the materials from 67 to 69.


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Usaually if studs snap off like that its because someone forgot to tighten them and the wheel wobbles and snaps the studs off(or maybe someone tried to liberate your rims) Check the rest of the rims.


----------

